# feather plucking cockatiel



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi all! im not usually on this section but i too have a query about a cockatiel, Sid my grey cockatiel is showing signs of feather plucking especially around his neck, he is starting to look abit like a plucked chicken bless him, i know there can be a few different factors that could cause this but to my knowledge i havent changed anything in the way im looking after him. He is in an indoor aviary with 5 other cockatiels and 2 budgies whom all get on well together, they are let out daily for a fly.
So am kinda puzzled abit any ideas/help would be really welcome
Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't really offer any advice but I can offer sympathy ! I have a feather plucking Quaker and its very frustrating, unfortunately Micki damages the skin when he plucks as well so it isn't just cosmetic. He went to an avian vet, had every blood test known to mankind, and even an internal scope to check for a lung infection (which apparently can cause itching and thus plucking' and a hormone implant but to no avail. he is just a crazy little bird with a personality glitch

They did tell me the usual causes are either, fungus, bacterial infection, or hormones, but nothing worked for Micki so now he lives most of his time with a cute little 'bubble collar' on, which fortunately, he doesn't seem to mind or even notice :2thumb:.

He is collar free at present as it was making his neck sore during his spring shed, but I have noticed he is piggling again so it will be back to the vets again soon I fear to have the collar re put on ( you need about 10 hands to get it on him :lol2


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Aww poor little chappie bless! Having all those tests and nothing can be done, i guess i might have to go seek advice from my vet mmm wait till they meet Sid he is a one person bird (me) think i will have to take some gloves along :whistling2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Denise aka Martini said:


> Aww poor little chappie bless! Having all those tests and nothing can be done, i guess i might have to go seek advice from my vet mmm wait till they meet Sid he is a one person bird (me) think i will have to take some gloves along :whistling2:


Lol micki is a bit like that but luckily he's got used to 'his vet' who is a lovely lady . He loves Sarah and chats away to her. However on the rare occasion we've had to see the head exotics vet Aidan, oh dear ! Last time I was sat in the waiting room with micki and aidan came out to call another patient and micki proclaimed from his basket 'go way baaaaaaad boy' :lol2:

I always make sure to ask for Sarah :2thumb:


----------

